# DC/DC CONVERTER 12V to 60V 240W 4~5A DC-DC Converter for electric vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $19.99*
End Date: Friday Jan-04-2013 22:58:07 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $19.99
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

